# lyft drivers are like ants in LA



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

:// how can this drivers survive :/


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel your pain. Same way here in kansas city


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Same in Phoenix, I can only hope they are over hiring assuming the fall out rate is high and the passenger/driver ratio will be in balance soon.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Same reason I dropped Lyft. Too many drivers and not enough riders for the small area they cover in Indianapolis.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I think it is the same most everywhere. Here in Seattle many of the double dippers that were working both UberX and Lyft are now concentrating more on Lyft with the latest rate cuts. That and Lyft continues to put more new drivers on the road here daily.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

you have to see where most go to and what they do. my market most don't even move from home or stay in one place. its harder too since lyft is out numbered to uber 23:1 or so. lyft doesn't even market itself here and the number of drivers went up when word got out via the news, that uber and lyft are ok in VA/dc metro region. So I assume most are new folks who jumped on with no clue.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

I signed up for Lyft and assume I was approved since I got a Pay Statement email today. When do they mail the Welcome Kit with the Trade Dress, so I can display it in Los Angeles?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> I signed up for Lyft and assume I was approved since I got a Pay Statement email today. When do they mail the Welcome Kit with the Trade Dress, so I can display it in Los Angeles?


In CA they are supposed to mail you a cling decal for your windshield immediately after approval to use until you get your welcome kit. Welcome kit will be sent after your first 30 rides and 30 days. It will have the newly approved Cuddlesatche for your dashboard along with some other goodies.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> In CA they are supposed to mail you a cling decal for your windshield immediately after approval to use until you get your welcome kit. Welcome kit will be sent after your first 30 rides and 30 days. It will have the newly approved Cuddlesatche for your dashboard along with some other goodies.


since I began before they changed the stache, I wonder if ill be lucky to get the big ol stache they might still have in storage since I began weeks ago? lol


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> since I began before they changed the stache, I wonder if ill be lucky to get the big ol stache they might still have in storage since I began weeks ago? lol


If you haven't got the big stache already you are out of luck I'm afraid. hehe  They are not getting anymore and are even running behind on keeping up with the new cuddlestache shipments. Eventually all existing drivers that got the big one will get the small cuddlestache after they catch up on getting them out to new drivers.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you haven't got the big stache already you are out of luck I'm afraid. hehe  They are not getting anymore and are even running behind on keeping up with the new cuddlestache shipments. Eventually all existing drivers that got the big one will get the small cuddlestache after they catch up on getting them out to new drivers.


aww shucks, I really wanted it so it would go with my theme for Halloween. im still under 30 rides with lyft too!. in fact, I did in one week with uber my total # of lyft rides. lyft isn't big here and I think it wont ever be.

also, I really do think that if folks saw the pink stache in my market, it would help boost riders. id gladly put it on and have fun with it for a few days


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Both Uber and Lyft have oversaturated the Raleigh area with drivers. It's even hard to make a $ on Friday and Saturday nights now. About the only time I'm back to back busy anymore is the 1am till 2:30 am bar closing rush. They kept claiming it would be soooo much better when the students came to town, but I've only seen more drivers on the road (probably students with cars) as a result. It's impossible to make money during the week. Thing is a lot of people here are desperate for extra cash, so they continue to go out there and waste their time and gas hoping to get lucky.


----------

